# Autoglym SRP then EGP followed by Autoglym extra gloss protection



## Hotwheels

Autoglym SRP then EGP followed by Autoglym extra gloss protection.

I have now done the car in SRP and EGP ? can i now put a wax on top what would you recomend hope you can help ASAP.


----------



## Avanti

EGP is Extra Gloss protection, SRP /EGP is a good combintation, it is the Colli I would lose and try something else like FK1000 is spoken of quite a lot, there are other waxes in the £20 area that should serve you well, durability should not be an issue as you are prepared to wax once a month at least anyway :thumb:


----------



## Hotwheels

Avanti said:


> EGP is Extra Gloss protection, SRP /EGP is a good combintation, it is the Colli I would lose and try something else like FK1000 is spoken of quite a lot, there are other waxes in the £20 area that should serve you well, durability should not be an issue as you are prepared to wax once a month at least anyway :thumb:


Would the Extra Gloss Protection on top of the SRP be enough as you can over wax and do to much what can i say HELP.


----------



## Avanti

Hotwheels said:


> Would the Extra Gloss Protection on top of the SRP be enough as you can over wax and do to much what can i say HELP.


It is good enough for some, let me try and find a pic of Jag I had applied just srp and EGP to, naturally I only have had experience of limited products, I can see others have viewed the thread, would be nice if they contributed to assist, I hear P21s , R222 and some other products are good for shine, the wettest look finishes I have had are from AG HD, Raceglaze signature 42 and 3M showshine :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

This car is the TW Platinum precision wax and Extra Gloss applied










at the time this was the same TW combination










This one 3M show shine










oh and the Jag


----------



## rolled1

Hotwheels said:


> Would the Extra Gloss Protection on top of the SRP be enough as you can over wax and do to much what can i say HELP.


According to Autoglym SRP and EGP if applied correctly are a semi-permanent application...depends on what your interpetation of semi-permanent means but I easily get 6 months protection/good beading and sheeting out of SRP followed by 2 coats of EGP:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Barry, post up a full list of all your polishes and waxes etc. (as I've lost count of what you've been buying) and I'll tell you, based on the list what the best combination is to give you this 'ultimate finish', as you seem to be trying every combination imaginable and, to be brutally honest, too much of all different types of product all on the car at the same time which might, to a degree, be having a detrimental effect on the overall look.

I'm not being funny here, and as we've comunicated for a while now both on here and on pumapeople, you know I'm not, but if I can recommend a tried and tested sequence of products that you can stick to, I think you'll benefit


----------



## Ian2k

the shine off the jag is fab


----------



## Hotwheels

*Reeflexions*



Here is a picture of the reefection on the car after using 2 x collinite wax and Z-8 on top can you improve on this cheers.



The red one i used the Meguires range when i had the car.


----------



## Hotwheels

Say i am doing the car with SRP at the moment and was wondering what the efect of the EGP will give when i have finished and would you say that this method will give the ultimate finish. Also after doing all of this would it be wise to put a coat of wax over the top cheers.


----------



## Avanti

Hotwheels said:


> Say i am doing the car with SRP at the moment and was wondering what the efect of the EGP will give when i have finished and would you say that this method will give the ultimate finish. Also after doing all of this would it be wise to put a coat of wax over the top cheers.


Yhe answer is there for you, the Jag just has SRP followed by EGP.
Yes you can put wax on after if you wish, as said earlier though, perhaps the finish you require does not lay in a pot of collinite


----------



## Hotwheels

I have now done the car in SRP and EGP ? can i now put a wax on top what would you recomend hope you can help ASAP.


----------



## PugIain

If its ASAP why not post a list of waxes you have then we can help.


----------



## rolled1

EGP does exactly what it say's on the tin, adds extra gloss and protection over and above that which you will get with SRP...in my opinion you should'nt need a wax over the top of it..I've tried before and honestly could'nt see a difference.A good finish lie's more in the preparation than in any wax or sealant,try claying and a machine polish to take your finish to the next level:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Hotwheels said:


> I have now done the car in SRP and EGP ? can i now put a wax on top what would you recomend hope you can help ASAP.


Now would be a good time to treat yourself to a new wax, depending on your budget 3M show shine, AG HD , Sonax extreme 1 (vxr) or Sonax premium, Dodo banana, P21 the list goes on :thumb:


----------



## Hotwheels

Waxes that i have, Meguires no 7 no 21 and no 26, NXT 2.0 and EGP, Collinite 476s, Optiseal, Finish Kare 425, Zanio Z-8 Megs no 2 polish and number 3 carnubla wax, Turtle Wax presision wax and extra gloss,. Also have SRP and EGP wich i have used today i think thats it for the moment if you can help on wich is the best and wich order to aply cheers.


----------



## lanciamug

Hotwheels, I use the SRP/EGP combo on my reflex silver mk5 Golf and it looks great. If I'm wanting a special finish or really impressive beading, I apply AG HD wax over the SRP/EGP combo (keeping it all in th AG family:thumb Its not necessary, but does look good, especially when it rains! Man those beads!


----------



## Avanti

lanciamug said:


> Hotwheels, I use the SRP/EGP combo on my reflex silver mk5 Golf and it looks great. If I'm wanting a special finish or really impressive beading, I apply AG HD wax over the SRP/EGP combo (keeping it all in th AG family:thumb Its not necessary, but does look good, especially when it rains! Man those beads!


I have to agree, I have SRP / AG HD on my car at present, washed the car late at >1900hrs and so glad it is raining this morning  
The TW precision gives good beading too.
I'm semi dissapointed that more are not offering views on the OP's other waxes as I can't comment cos I don't own colli or Megs but I'm sure others here do


----------



## Hotwheels

Say if you have put EGP on your car then done it with the Finish Kare 425 mid week can you put the EGP over the top of that cheers.


----------



## Naddy37

I've just done my black e-class in SRP and EGP. I wouldn't normally use those two, but seeing as it's swirled to buggery, due to being hand car washed...:doublesho. It's brought it up a treat.

I'm thinking, what the heck, and probably tomorrow early am I'll wack a coat of colli on it, followed by a coat of dodo juice.

Probably no harm in it, I just wanna see what it looks like/beads like...


----------



## roscopervis

Hotwheels said:


> Waxes that i have, Meguires no 7 no 21 and no 26, NXT 2.0 and EGP, Collinite 476s, Optiseal, Finish Kare 425, Zanio Z-8 Megs no 2 polish and number 3 carnubla wax, Turtle Wax presision wax and extra gloss,. Also have SRP and EGP wich i have used today i think thats it for the moment if you can help on wich is the best and wich order to aply cheers.


All your sealants and sythetic Quick Detailers are good.
Megs 7 and the Stage 2 polish do the same thing - they are oily glazes and offer no protection but can be used to add a subtle wetness under a carnuba wax.

The TW presicion wax is a cleaner wax ( a bit like SRP) and you may as well give the Megs Stage 3 to a friend.

Personally, I'd use SRP then Collinite or SRP then Megs No.7 then Megs No 26. Then after the next was, give it a quick once over with Z8.


----------



## Matthijs

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=100889

Read that please, my F.A.Q about AG SRP!


----------



## impster

Just in case someone knows the answer (and apologies if it's been answered already somewhere on the forum) - a quick question (relating to this thread):

My 'swirled to b*ggery' Audi has over this weekend been treated to:

AG SRP via rotary
AG SRP x 2 coats by hand
AG EGP x 3 coats

The finish looks very nice (shame I forgot the 'glaze' stage...)

However, now I have a conundrum...

I have in the garage a pot of 2ymol Carbon and Harly Wax.

Which of these 2 (if any) should I put on top of the EGP - is there any advantage (in terms of durability) of using one of these waxes?


----------



## roscopervis

Carbon all the way. No real advantage over the EGP in terms of durability though.


----------



## Hotwheels

Might sound Crazzzzyyy but some one sugested puting Opti seal over the top of EGP Whops.


----------

